# Question about Wiping BATTERY STATS



## gwallers (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm confused on the wiping of Battery Stats. On some post it says to discharge completely and wipe stats. Then do a full charge overnight. On the Cymod wiki it says to charge full and wipe stats. then full discharge and recharge. Can someone help me with the proper steps to get my battery functioning properly. I'm on CM7 and when I flash between two different kernels my battery percentage is all over the place. thanks in advance


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

I would do a full charge then wipe stats and then discharge the handset. You can also get a battery calibration app to wipe the stats which helps.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Full charge then wipe and let it drain all the way...or close to it


----------



## bd1212 (Jun 10, 2011)

I always do a full charge, wipe, run it down to 0% and leave it dead for at least 2-3 hours, then recharge it to 100% fully and leave it there for 2-3 hours to ensure it's fully charged. Try that and see how that goes.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What most people said. My procedure:


Wipe battery stats
Pull battery
Put in battery that charged overnight in my external charger
Drain until I can't get it to even think about flashing an LED at me
Put in battery that charged all day in my external charger

So moral of the story is that once you wipe, you want completely full battery that's as full as possible (NOT 98% full). Once you have that in there, kill that battery without ever charging. When it's finally dead, don't let your phone be on again until you have your battery back to completely full (again, not 98%). It's MUCH MUCH easier to do if you have an external charger.


----------

